# Passport for newborn baby to PR visa holder



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi all,

first, i have gone though few thread here but in the end not sure what happened ; so posting another topic.

We hold Permanent Resident visa, through ENS - 186 subclass;
we have had a baby two weeks ago; and i was under impression that they can get Australian citizenship by birth and can apply Australian Passport; correct me if i'm wrong !

as most of others, we dont have visa label in our passport and as per https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/documentation-apo-not-accept site, they do not accept new label, vevo printout or visa grant letter;

so the question is how do i satisfy this criteria ?
is there anyone who has successfully applied for Australian passport recently ? if so , can you please shed more light on this ?
we are indian citizen if it helps.

thank you all.
seshil.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

According to this thread.... http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...ication-baby-google-page-ranking-holders.html ....you should be able to submit form 119 to get evidence the child is an Australian citizen, and the would then allow you to apply for a passport.

This issue and question has come up a few times, but I haven't actually seen any posts afterwards from someone who's been successful in this process. So if you are able to wade through this problem, please report back on how it went.


----------



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> According to this thread.... http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...ication-baby-google-page-ranking-holders.html ....you should be able to submit form 119 to get evidence the child is an Australian citizen, and the would then allow you to apply for a passport.
> 
> This issue and question has come up a few times, but I haven't actually seen any posts afterwards from someone who's been successful in this process. So if you are able to wade through this problem, please report back on how it went.


Thanks Maggie,
i have seen form and let me tell you its one the most complicated form i have seen 
few things from form, not sure if i can provide ; for example on page 5, table B, it says birth after on or after 20 August 1986, You became an Australian citizen at birth if at least one of your parents was an Australian citizen or permanent resident of Australia at the time of your birth.
(i satisfy that condition) but now for that i have to show supporting document- an evidance which can be 1) Evidence of one parent's Australian citizenship (if available), for example an Australian passport issued after 1 July 2005, a certificate of Australian citizenship, or an
Australian birth certificate, or 2) Evidence of one parent's permanent
residence in Australia (if available), for example a passport with a visa granting permanent residence or permanent entry stamp "

now here is the problem again, i dont have visa label; so do i have get visa label to satisfy this condition ?

then again on page 11, Part A - your details - will it be my details or my baby's detail ? and regardless my or baby's details they want full name when Australiam Cityzenship was original acquired (number 3 in part A) ; not sure what to mention there ?

and in Part A - your details - will it be all my details or baby's detail ?

thanks again.


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Your baby is the applicant, so "you" = your baby.


----------



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

GBP said:


> Your baby is the applicant, so "you" = your baby.


Thanks GBP.


----------



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

so apparently; no one is here was successful using form 119;
i will update once i start process

meanwhile let me know if anyone has any suggestion or advise ;


----------



## Niceandnice (Dec 13, 2015)

Dear forum participants,
I am currently in the same situation and expecting a baby in January.Can anyone provide an update as to how they have achieved this issue.
Cheers


----------



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

Niceandnice said:


> Dear forum participants,
> I am currently in the same situation and expecting a baby in January.Can anyone provide an update as to how they have achieved this issue.
> Cheers


Best advise i can give you is to get visa label on your passport, before baby arrival; it will save you from heaps of trouble;


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

montu_seshil said:


> Best advise i can give you is to get visa label on your passport, before baby arrival; it will save you from heaps of trouble;


They have not issued visa labels since September. 
See this link.
http://newsroom.border.gov.au/releases/no-more-australian-visa-labels


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

Exactly my point
I'm following this thread as I happen to be in the same situation
I think it's safe to assume that everyone knows the visa label option is no longer viable given that it was discontined

Therefore, we would like to know what's an acceptable evidence as countermeasure


----------



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

*Update 1 :*

spoken to customer service guy at Collins street passport office; and they confirmed that if you dont have Visa label on passport then you need to apply using form 119; (which also ask for visa label !!! ) but they confirmed that you can apply with visa letter which is sufficient .

i will update this post when my process develop further.


----------



## Cleverodra (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you and we will await further confirmation


----------



## Bananaboo (Jan 17, 2016)

I am very keen to find out your result as I will need to do the same soon and need to get the baby's Australian passport within 4 months. Do you know how long the 119 form takes?


----------



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

Bananaboo said:


> I am very keen to find out your result as I will need to do the same soon and need to get the baby's Australian passport within 4 months. Do you know how long the 119 form takes?


nothing yet !


----------



## niasi61 (May 19, 2015)

Any updates...!!!! Thanks


----------



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Guys.. no update yet !

its been almost 4 week have applied for evidence of Australian citizenship, using form 119.

I will update this post once i receive any news.


----------



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

*Update*

Hi guys,
so i have received Australian Citizen certificate last Thursday. 
it appears they take upto 4 weeks to issue citizen certificate.

i will be applying for Australian Passport hopefully next week. I will update this post once i apply.

thanks


----------



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

*update*

Today i have successfully applied for Child passport at APO.

docs submitted :
Application form (make sure its one sided otherwise it will be rejected )
Child's birth certificate
Child's citizen certificate ( you do not have to take copy, as they will make it there)
and one of parent's identity. - i produced my driving license.

this should be enough.

To make an appointment , call on 1300300357 APO number, there are few Post office in Melbourne cbd, where you do not require appointment. (Post office on collins st west , Post office at GPO etc.)

will update again when i receive passport.
thanks
Seshil.


----------



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

thought would give more info for application process ,

- Please bring extra photo with your application when you go to Australia post, as there are chances they may say there are scratches on photo hence they cannot accept it.

- Make sure all boxes are clearly visible in application form , otherwise they will reject application

- Make sure all information are within relevant box or your application will be rejected

hope these helps someone.


----------



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

*Last update*

I have received passport last week.


----------



## benson (Apr 20, 2016)

montu_seshil said:


> *Last update*
> 
> I have received passport last week.


Hi montu_seshil, congratulations to you!

Now I've got similar situation with you. I am PR living in AU and no visa label on my passport. I'd like to apply a passport for my new born baby, and realizing "form 119" is the only way for me.

So I am trying to submit Form 119 for my less than one-month-old baby.
In Form 119 for "identity part" of my baby, it required some document with photo and full name. I can not provide this except for a birth cert which does not have a photo.

So could you let me know how did you do that step? Also could you share us what document you have submitted for Form 119? Thanks in advance!


----------



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

benson said:


> Hi montu_seshil, congratulations to you!
> 
> Now I've got similar situation with you. I am PR living in AU and no visa label on my passport. I'd like to apply a passport for my new born baby, and realizing "form 119" is the only way for me.
> 
> ...


hi benson,

you need to provide passport size photo, with identity declaration by an Australian citizen (check form 119 this list who can signed endorse photo),


----------



## baderjavaid (Dec 21, 2014)

montu_seshil said:


> *Last update*
> 
> I have received passport last week.


Hey Montu, Congrats on getting passport.

I am about to start the process as expecting my child to be born this weekend.

Is it possible to get in touch with you to clarify few points in form 119. I found form 119 very complicating.

I would so much appreciate if you can share your contact details by sending a PM.

regards,

BJ


----------



## dr_tanya (Sep 9, 2016)

*Another question*

Hi montu_seshil, congratulations to you!

Just wanted to know what documents including yours and your baby's you provided with your form 119?


----------



## montu_seshil (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi dr_tanya,

this is what i submitted : 

Application form (make sure its one sided otherwise it will be rejected - and make sure all lines/boxes in form are clearly visible)
Child's birth certificate
Child's citizen certificate ( you do not have to take copy, as they will make it there)
and one of parent's identity. - i produced my driving license.

all documents were JP attested


----------

